# clovers?



## purrheart (Jul 1, 2014)

apologies if this has already been posted about before - i did try searching but couldn't find anything.

i've heard of people mentioning using clovers to make paths, and i've seen screenshots floating around tumblr and here where people have their clovers set out in a pattern... but how do you manage that, exactly? i know that you can only put four-leaf clovers in your inventory, so do they just use a whole heap of four-leaf clovers? or is there some other magical way? or do i just have to wait agesssss for clovers to turn up where i want them to? (i'm a bit too scared to tt that far just to get clovers....)


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 1, 2014)

They are rare, you should visit a town that has a lot of weeds, like one of those towns that have that "help me take away weeds" event.


----------



## purrheart (Jul 1, 2014)

i can't play online bc of my router's crappy firewall issues.... so i guess i just have to figure out some other way to landscape...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

Clovers is another form of weeds just harmless. They are obtained after all periods of time in your town, and randomly spawn (chances are more unlikely with a beautiful town). For example if you time travel without care for your town, they chances are it will be covered in weeds.

What I do is pick all my weeds but keep the clovers, somehow just keeping a bunch of them around makes them able to spawns more and sometimes in the right places. If not a use a lucky clover, they are obtained from a 1-40 chance. I normally pick all the clovers in my town, and if none of them are lucky I close without saving and leave them where they are, I don't pick them again. If one is lucky after picking all the clovers, I close the game without saving, pick the exact clover again, lucky. It's not just a random pick, they have to *spawn* in your town, and they stay lucky, a normal clover doesn't turn into a lucky after time, I have tired.

If you don't have any clovers in your town, they very rarely spawn. So when you finally get a clover, don't pick it. Wait till it spawns more friends and do the little trick I have told you.

When you do have lucky clovers, you can plant them like flowers. They can also be displayed in your house as an open book with a pressed clover inside.

Hope that helps~


----------



## Reese (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a bunch of four-leaf clovers around my town but I bought/traded for all of them, never found one myself.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What I do is pick all my weeds and keep the clovers, somehow just keeping a bunch of them around spawns more and sometimes in the right places.


Oh cool I didn't realize clovers spawned more often if you have some planted around already. I have noticed more spawning since I started decorating with clovers (none have been four-leaf though), I just thought maybe I wasn't paying attention before, haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

Reese said:


> Oh cool I didn't realize clovers spawned more often if you have some planted around already. I have noticed more spawning since I started decorating with clovers (none have been four-leaf though), I just thought maybe I wasn't paying attention before, haha.


Yeah, they breed like crazy in my town with the share of lucky and normal clovers lol. It's very useful.


----------



## purrheart (Jul 1, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So when you finally get a clover, don't pick it. Wait till it spawns more friends and do the little trick I have told you.
> 
> When you do have lucky clovers, you can plant them like flowers.



that's super helpful, thanks! i've had a few clovers before so i'll remember to keep them around... and i think i have a four-leaf somewhere in my drawers so i'll go plant it right away~ 
thank you so so much!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

purrheart said:


> that's super helpful, thanks! i've had a few clovers before so i'll remember to keep them around... and i think i have a four-leaf somewhere in my drawers so i'll go plant it right away~
> thank you so so much!!


You're welcome and good luck~


----------

